# Better beanie baby pics



## Jellybean Herder (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Awwwww cuteness overload!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup. That's just TOO MUCH CUTENESS!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## bobosgoats (Mar 16, 2018)

Love them! Congrats!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very striking!


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

I love the little fawn one with the cute face markings


----------

